# What is evaporated milk?



## Angie (May 13, 2006)

What's the difference between evaporated milk and a gallon of milk you can get anywhere?  

What about cooking with it?


----------



## Gretchen (May 13, 2006)

Evaporated milk is milk that has been reduced in volume by half. If you would add and equal amount of water to a can of evaporated milk, you would have fulll strength milk.  It is useful used as is as a sub for cream.


----------



## Angie (May 13, 2006)

Wonderful.  Thank you!


----------



## jennyema (May 13, 2006)

Condensed milk is evaporated milk to which lots of sugar is added.

Condensed = sweet
Evaporated = not sweet


----------

